# Tank Bowing!



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

Last year I bought a Fluval 55 Gallon Premium Aquarium Kit with the 55g Fluval stand. This week I found out that it wasn't perfectly level and I have done some measurements. The middle is bowing around 1/8 of an inch. The tank didn't come with any braces or trim at the top. Will it break?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I would not worry about 1/8


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Like Charles said shouldn't be a problem. Most unbraced tanks will bow a bit....


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

It will start to leak long before it will break. You should have nothing to worry about.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

1/8" is nothing to stress about.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

now you have a bowfront tank.........worth more than a regular tank..............lol


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Virtually all tanks bow and 1/8" is nothing. Don't sweat it.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

The 4' long 55gal in my living room bows a bit more than 1/8" and that's normal and it's just fine and will be for a long time!


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Agreed it will be fine, That is normal.


----------

